# Tarn Gorge Driving



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi All

It's that time of year again where we're all trying to plan our summer journey.....this year we want to drive through the Tarn Gorge and was thinking of going from Millau, towards Le Rozier, La Malene and Saint Enimie.

We are hoping to stay at the site at La Malene for a few days.

Has anyone done this route in a MH 3.3 high. We are 7.6 long but I guess that isn't as critical as the height.

Any advice or guidance would be greatly appreciated, as it will save us loosing a few inches from the roof unnecessarily!!!!!!

Cheers


MFA


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

This is a fantastic journey and will surely be one of the highlights of your holiday. 

It is best to do this journey in the clockwise direction as you propose. This puts you on the river side of the road and further away from the rock face and the lower bits of overhang. 

I believe that you should be fine with 3.3 metres, which is the lowest height of any of the tunnels as far as I know. Someone will put me right if not, our van is 2.9 metres and we had no problems.

No experience of the site at La Malene I'm afraid.

Sandy


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

I agree with Sandy. We did this last spring in a 2.9 high 7.0 long motorhome and had no problem. In the summer the road will, no doubt, be busier, so you'll have to be patient as your progress will not be quick. Its a wonderful ride and not to be missed. 

No knowledge of the campsite at La Malene as we stopped on an Aire when we got to 'the top'. But IIRC there are campsites at frequent intervals along the route, every one tucked between the road and the river and beautifully located. My guess is that they'll be very busy in July/August, so probably best to book, I would imagine.


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

We went down the wrong side 2 years ago by mistake  The side we went down was national park, very narrow road,no barriers and a long drop over the edge. on the drivers side. I could not see any places for other vehicles to pass coming up, and like a truly brave ex fireman I hugged the wrong side of the road all the way down bricking myself. 
At the same time my wife kept exalting me to look at the lovely view. Needless to say being a devout coward I verbally abused her for not warning me beforehand (had to be her fault) whilst keeping my eyes on the road and the mountain side. 
Probably the worst experience of 25 years travelling to Tuscany by every year and trying most routes even bypassing tunnels and going over the top of the Alps. 
Going up the other side of the Gorge is very nice, coaches do it.
Glad I did it, albeit by mistake, but would not do it again even if you paid me. My van at the time was over 7 metres but felt like 15.
A fantastic trip, you must do it and let us know how you got on :lol: 
Regards
Solly :twisted:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If you buy a Michelin map of the area it will give you tunnel and bridge heights below 4.2 metres. 

peedee


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

We stayed at the campsite at La Melene, basic but right near the river and a short walk into the village. You could sit and watch the vultures flying overhead. You could go in a little boat on the river by the campsite. St Enimie well worth the visit. As suggested before try and drive river side but it has great views
dawn


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Just dug out mine and and far as I can see on my 2010 map there is one tunnel of 3.3mtre all the rest are below 4metres but above this height. A bit risky I think.

peedee


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Camping on top*

If you fancy fantastic views ,my favourite camping anywhere is 
http://st-rome-de-dolan.com/ not far from St Enemie The ascent is "interesting" but ok! 
Barry


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for your replies.........

peedee - was just wondering if you could look on your map and tell where the 3.3 metre tunnel is???? I may be able to go from Millau and stay somewhere before the tunnel, then go back towards Millau on our return journey....does this make sense???


Thanks again all..


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

At risk of disagreeing with all who have gone before, I wouldn't drive through the gorge at all!

Did it once and saw nothing except oncoming motorists all over the road as they gawped at the scenery. 8O 8O 

If we even do it again we shall go in a coach and let somebody else do the steering while I have a gawp!!

Dave


----------



## dancinmick (Nov 25, 2008)

*Tarn Gorge driving*

We stayed at la Malene last June - alovely site with free wifi throughout and don't miss the boat trip on the river whihc was excellent.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Camping on top*



Bessie560 said:


> If you fancy fantastic views ,my favourite camping anywhere is
> http://st-rome-de-dolan.com/ not far from St Enemie The ascent is "interesting" but ok!
> Barry


Yes i second that,someone on here recommended this to me last year,and i`m not sure if i thanked them.
Well thankyou so much,we really enjoyed our stay.

Les


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

mfa said:


> Thanks for your replies.........
> peedee - was just wondering if you could look on your map and tell where the 3.3 metre tunnel is???? I may be able to go from Millau and stay somewhere before the tunnel, then go back towards Millau on our return journey....does this make sense???


It is about a kilometre after Les Vignes in the direction of La Malene. If you go on Google earth at Lat 44.296355 Lon 3.2382221 I think that is a photo of it. Scary.

peedee


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
We drove it a few years ago east to west which is the wrong way  but managed ok in a 2.7m van and we stayed at Ispagnac at the eastern end.

Be careful of the minibuses with canoe trailers - the drivers must be on a bonus as they drive rather too fast.

The roads up to the Causses from La Malene are pretty steep and hairy 
The one to the north has three chevrons and the road to the south has red dots and a 3tonne limit on the Michelin map  

But its super countryside all around there. The Gorges de la Jonte to the south are impressive with a griffon vulture bird watching place

Enjoy!

Steve


----------



## TandH (Jul 6, 2008)

*La Malene and the Tarn Gorges*

We spent a week there in September last year. Booked into the Municipal campsite at La Malene for 1 night and stayed a week! We were up and down the Gorge every day with no problem in a 2.9mtr high van though you sometimes have to move over to the other side of the road a bit as the overhangs are rounded. As already said, you have to be on the lookout for the canoe mini bus people as they use the whole road at speed. The road up out of La Malene is interesting! but not as interesting as coming down the one to the which crosses the bridge in the village!! Came down it by mistake, once you start you are committed, hairpin bends on a very steep road, a couple a bit on the tight side to get round in a 5.5 mtr van. Especially reversing in a Ducato!! The brakes didn't half smell when we got to the bottom!
Great area, don't worry about the road, we saw plenty of vans much longer and higher than ours. Planning a return visit in September again this year.
T and H


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Well I'm off to measure the van today, as my brochure suggests 3020mm (a tad over 3 metres), but I've got a sat dish on top and not sure what that adds......

If it's about 3.2 or 3.3 I think we'll give the route a go!!!!! as it really sounds a great journey and place to visit. 

We drove from Castellane to Lac de Sainte Croix last year and thought the scenery and area was wonderful, so hopeful of similar whilst in the Tarn Gorge.

Thanks everyone for your input....


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

Although no mention of camping-car size is made---I found this a good write-up for a visit to the Gorges Du Tarn.
I hope you find the read as interesting as I did, 
This is an English translation from a French site.

http://tinyurl.com/yfhwhj8
BrianM


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The problem I have is when they say a bridge or tunnel is only 3.3 metres, is that throughout its width? I have driven both the Gorge du Tarn and the Gorge de La Jente but on a circular day trip in a car when based in Millau. You can always considered that option, much less stressful, depending on season and how much car hire charges are from Millau. One of the advantages is the ability to take many of the side roads up to view points, caves and village visits. 

peedee


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

mfa said:


> Hi All
> 
> It's that time of year again where we're all trying to plan our summer journey.....this year we want to drive through the Tarn Gorge and was thinking of going from Millau, towards Le Rozier, La Malene and Saint Enimie.
> 
> ...


Our van is 3.00mtr but has a sat. ariel on the roof and clears easily. As others have said drive in from the Millau end. Not sure where the posts about roads on both sides come from their is only a road on both sides for a short distance at the Millau end. We have driven right through the Tarn gorge then crossed over for a circular trip to the Jonte, my wife and I both think the Jonte is the most scenic. The campsite at Malene is great, right next to the river with decent toilet block and short walk to the village. Can also recommend the Municipal site at Le Rosiere, a good start/finish point if you want to do the round trip and also next to the village.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Tarn*

The municipal at St rome is a must for its spectacular veiws and vultures wafting around overhead, we also stayed a couple of nights at the campsite at les vignes, also nice quiet aire for a half dozen m/h at Ispagnac, market day at Florac is thursday as I recall, get to the aire at florac early as it does get busy, we drove from Florac in our A class up to the Causses along the top of the gorge (stayed a few hours watching the gliders being tugged up) then back down the hill to les vignes.
Just take your time if someone is in a hurry and trying to give you a push pull over and let them by no worries :wink:


----------



## BarneyDormobile (Jan 16, 2010)

*Gorges du Tarn*

Hi

We did it in a P38 Range Rover, so cannot help with the sizes, but thought I post a couple of pictures. My advice is to park up the van and get in a canoe. Do the longest trip you can in the canoe, you will not regret it.




























Cheers Mick


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi 

Long thread this.

Went West East last summer in a Burstner 747!!! Great fun.!!

Got to do it again. Squeezed into a bay at the Millau Aire and wild camped halfway for the night but also stopped whenever we wanted to for a swim an explore. We loved the area, boys of 9 and 14 can be hard to please but not this time. In fact we spent 3 weeks in August without spending out on a campsite. Fab.

Do the canoe trip, we did 13km and it was great but the sun can be over powering. Would I go back (would my boys go back) oh yes. 

The Med is not too far, if you want some places that way for after give me a shout.

Do it if you don't you will regret.

Regards

Dick


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

hi
lovely pictures thank you
Worht mentioning is that stream of water which comes from the icy top of the mountains. On a typically baking day try a dip under it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wonderful place!!!!#Barry


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Well it looks like we should be able to do the trip, as we should just fit under the 3.3mtres tunnels.......does anybody know whether you can just turn up to the La Malene site or should we book????

Really looking forward to the trip now, after reading through everyone's threads......we drove through Gorge du Verdon last year and absolutely loved it....the roads were tight but manageable.

We also have two boys (11 & 9) and they also enjoyed the area better the Med area.......

Dick 1234.......can I PM with a few questions?????

As usual, I am thankful and amazed at the reponses to the initial question and realise what a great furum we have...

Thanks all


Mark & Family


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Pitch 13*

If you go to St Rome I dare you to take Pitch 13
You'll not get a better view anywhere


----------



## TandH (Jul 6, 2008)

*La Malene*

mfa, we were there mid - end of September last year and didn't book. There were plenty of empty pitches to choose from. We are planning to go again at the beginning of September this year and won't bother to book then either.
T and H


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

We went June and just turned up,it was very quiet.
Dawn


----------

